# First-Time User: How to Install FreeBSD From a USB Drive?



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi, 

I will be a first-time user of FreeBSD. I am looking for an alternative to Windows or Mac to use as my primary OS. I do things like browse the web, listen to music, and create Office documents. I have decided on FreeBSD to fit my needs. I have previous experience with installing Ubuntu Desktop via a USB drive on a laptop last year, and now want to do the same with FreeBSD. I am really not much of an advanced computer user.

I am having a little bit of difficulty finding a guide for installing FreeBSD from a flash drive and was wondering if anyone here could help. I have also read that installing the OS isn't the same as Ubuntu in that with FreeBSD one is working with the command line rather than a graphical interface.

Today, I received a book called _Absolute FreeBSD, 3rd Edition_, which I hope does a good job of teaching me how to use this OS.

The more official the documentation, the better. I really will need help with every step of installing this OS, so I hope someone can provide detailed information.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 8, 2018)

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.2R/announce.html

Here are instructions how to install but you can find more in FreeBSD Handbook


----------



## Scribner (Dec 8, 2018)

fernandel said:


> https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.2R/announce.html
> 
> Here are instructions how to install but you can find more in FreeBSD Handbook


Thanks. I just took a quick look at those links. A question: I see the memory stick option for installation doesn't include packages. Does this mean I will need to manually install many of the main applications (such as the ones that come preinstalled with Ubuntu Desktop)? Basically, is there any reason not to install from a USB stick?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 8, 2018)

Scribner said:


> is there any reason not to install from a USB stick?


None that I have ran across. The added bonus is you can modify files on the installer for special use cases.


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 8, 2018)

Scribner said:


> Does this mean I will need to manually install many of the main applications (such as the ones that come preinstalled with Ubuntu Desktop)?


You will have to install ANY single 3rd party application by hand. FreeBSD is just an OS, completely separated from 3rd party stuff.
Though it's pretty easy like e.g. `pkg install firefox gimp libreoffice`.

Not sure if you are aware of it, but you have to install Xorg first. The Handbook fernandel already mentioned covers that as well. It should be the starting point for everything you want to do with FreeBSD.
...and you can always ask here, if you get stuck.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> None that I have ran across. The added bonus is you can modify files on the installer for special use cases.


Thanks. I will probably go ahead with the install soon.


k.jacker said:


> You will have to install ANY single 3rd party application by hand. FreeBSD is just an OS, completely separated from 3rd party stuff.
> Though it's pretty easy like e.g. `pkg install firefox gimp libreoffice`.
> 
> Not sure if you are aware of it, but you have to install Xorg first. The Handbook fernandel already mentioned covers that as well. It should be the starting point for everything you want to do with FreeBSD.
> ...and you can always ask here, if you get stuck.


Thanks. So I take it Xorg is an application I must install first. Is there anything else I should know about installing, if my only experience with such matters is installing Ubuntu Desktop earlier this year?

I hope _Absolute FreeBSD, 3rd Edition_, helps with installation. I will see if I can take a look at that today. That newly released book is one of the main reasons I decided to switch to FreeBSD. Even though I am not much of a "computer person," I have always been intrigued by FreeBSD, so I am very excited to start using it.

Since I'm here I had another pertinent question. Another reason why I decided to switch to FreeBSD is I see version 12.0 is just about to be released in two days. I have read on the forums that many people don't recommend getting the initial releases because there are often bugs. Do you think I should install the latest version of 11 instead? My other question is, with Ubuntu, I had problems updating to the latest LTS version within the OS's Software Updater. It ended up messing up my computer, and I couldn't get the OS to boot anymore. I later found out in the Ubuntu Forums that people don't recommend updating the OS within Software Updater but rather always backing up the computer and doing a clean install. Is this the same with FreeBSD?


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 9, 2018)

It's not that hard to get a graphical environment up and running on FreeBSD, though you might feel like  after you installed it. There are some steps to take but the FreeBSD's documentation is fantastic compared to Ubunu's, even if it's a bit outdated in parts.

Keeping that in mind, you should allways follow the Handbook or search the forum, rather then googling around for help, like you have most likely done, using Ubuntu.
Also, never blindly copy/past any configuration advices from around the web.

Best thing is to jump right in, after you have figured out two important things:
1. What graphics hardware are you using?
2. What desktop environment do you want?

There are several desktop environments (DE in short) but not all are newbie friendly.
You will most likely be most comfortable with Gnome. And then there's also KDE as the other big bloated monster DE.
I could imagine that XFCE would be a good starter for you as it's very easy to setup, less bloated but still powerful DE. On the other hand, it's ages ago I installed Gnome or KDE so I can't say much about'em.
Using another DE then Gnome or KDE would eventually require you to install a login manager as well, but that's not hard either.

For you to understand, Ubuntu seems to be made up of one piece, well it actually isn't. It's also an OS (not going into detail here) which has a bunch of applications running on top of it, preconfigured in a way that makes it look like one piece. But actually it's put together from lots of 3rd party software.
Ooops....


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 9, 2018)

Scribner said:


> I later found out in the Ubuntu Forums that people don't recommend updating the OS within Software Updater but rather always backing up the computer and doing a clean install. Is this the same with FreeBSD?


No, it's not.
But updating from one major version to another (like from 11.2 to 12.0) isn't as easy as clicking "YES" two or three times. It will require you to read the Handbook thoroughly and act with caution. Ony major plus when updating FreeBSD is, you actually know what happens and you are controlling it. That means, it's easy if you have done it several times, but there is a chance you'll break it when you try it for the first time.
It doesn't really matter if you go with FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE or FreeBSD 12.0 as both will work for you.
I'm sure. You will have a steep learnig curve with both of them anyway.

Answer the above questions for yourself and jump right in


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks, k.jacker, for your posts.

I have a question about something I encountered in _Absolute FreeBSD, 3rd Edition_. Regarding Updating Releases, it says:

"Once the machine comes back up, complete the userland upgrade.


```
# freebsd-update install
src component not install, skipped
Installing updates...
Completing this upgrade requires removing old shared object files.
Please rebuild all the installed 3rd party software (e.g, programs
installed from the ports tree) and then run "usr/sbin/freebsd-update
install" again to finish installing updates.
```

"What madness is this?

"The update process works hard not to leave you with a damaged system or dysfunctional software. If freebsd-update removes older versions of shared libraries required by your add-on software, it won't run. The update pauses so you have a chance to upgrade your software. We discuss upgrading packages and ports later in this chapter. Upgrades along a -stable branch don't normally need to remove old cruft.

"This last run of freebsd-update removes old shared libraries and such.


```
# freebsd-update install
```

"Your upgrade is now complete. As with any time you perform wide-ranging system maintenance, reboot one last time to verify everything starts cleanly."

Do you know what this is saying?


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm not sure I understand your question.

Are you wondering why old libraries are beeing removed by `freebsd-update` and think that could break 3rd party applications?

freebsd-update(8) takes care of the base system and it's libraries in /usr/lib, it doesn't touch any libraries that were pulled in as a dependenciy by 3rd party software.  Though, on major upgrades (compared to minor upgrades, e.g. from 11.1 to 11.2), due to ABI changes, all 3rd party software has to be reinstalled. That's what pkg(8) (for precompiled packages) or the ports (there are several methods to upgrade ports) will do.

You'll learn that there are methods to upgrade the system or software that are easy to use, with less control, and other methods which will give you more control (like keeping old libraries that you normally won't have any use for) but also require more knowledge to use. The simplest way of handling updates are freebsd-update and pkg, and that's what you should use.

To make this clear again: in difference to the Linux World, were you would often download and install prepacked software and a bunch of required libraries for that package by hand, there isn't such madness on FreeBSD. FreeBSD has full control over everything that is installed on the system, because you never download anything from anywhere else then through FreeBSD repository only. So when a library is removed, it's not used by anything. To get an idea of FreeBSD's well structured filesystem layout and separation between the base system and 3rd party software, refer to hier(7).

All this is already explained in detail in the Handbook and it doesn't make much sense to repeat any more here.
You should try it and see.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks again, k.jacker. In _Absolute FreeBSD, 3rd Edition_, the author talks a lot about a FreeBSD community that wants to help. That certainly seems to be the case.

My question was related to updating FreeBSD. I looked ahead in the book to see what updating would be like. My question was basically: What do I do when I get to that point in the update process when it is talking about 3rd party software? Am I supposed to make sure all my 3rd party software is updated before proceeding with the update?

Also, why are you supposed to install Xorg first? Is this really necessary?

As you can tell, I don't have any degrees in computers. Will installing FreeBSD be pretty straightforward if I follow the Handbook and/or _Absolute FreeBSD_? Is there anything else a novice such as myself should know before proceeding with the installation?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 10, 2018)

Maybe this is worth mentioning: OP - keep in mind that the FreeBSD OS and third party software are updated using separate tools and separate procedures. The core OS is updated with `freebsd-update` and the third party software is updated depending on how you installed it: packages or ports.

Installing x11/xorg first was probably recommended because if you want a desktop, this is the first thing you need to install and get working.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks, Sevendogsbsd. I will use this thread for future help related to this installation. One question I have relates to the Handbook: 


> After downloading the image file, download CHECKSUM.SHA256 from the same directory. Calculate a _checksum_for the image file. FreeBSD provides sha256(1) for this, used as sha256_imagefilename_. Other operating systems have similar programs.
> 
> Compare the calculated checksum with the one shown inCHECKSUM.SHA256. The checksums must match exactly. If the checksums do not match, the image file is corrupt and must be downloaded again.


Do you know what this is saying and why and how I'm supposed to do it?

Future questions I have will be posted here.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 10, 2018)

The checksum validation is done so you can be assured the OS installation image (.iso, .img) has not been tampered with. The folks who put together the download image do a checksum when they build it, then when you download it, you validate it is a good image using the checksum they provide. This is to prevent a malicious person from creating an image with malware in it and distributing it instead of the one the FreeBSD folks intended.

Make sense?


----------



## Scribner (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks. Yeah, that makes sense. Will I really have much to worry about if I download the image from FreeBSD.org? I guess I'm just not really sure how I'm supposed to do it.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 10, 2018)

You will probably not be doing the checksum on FreeBSD since that is what you are going to install (unless you have already?) so it really depends on the platform you will be using to download and create the install media.

Up to you whether or not you trust the media from FreeBSD.org.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 11, 2018)

Scribner said:


> So I take it Xorg is an application I must install first. Is there anything else I should know about installing, if my only experience with such matters is installing Ubuntu Desktop earlier this year?


Yes you need to know there are different ways to start your Xorg desktop.
Ubuntu uses a graphical login system, called a Display Manager. So you need to research different DM's if you go that route.

Another route is a startup script called .xinitrc found in the users home directory.
With this script you give Xorg a list of applications to run on startup.
This will use the `startx` command to launch an Xorg Window Manager of your choice..
OpenBox is an example. These are very light desktops but you must configure everything in the window.
From a startup menu to taskbar. Totally user configurable.
.
The third method is that some Desktop Environments like xfce4 provide thier own startup script. For xfce4 you boot up to command prompt. Enter user name and password and type `startxfce4`. The lxde desktop uses a similar scheme with `startlxde`.
There are also big desktops like Gnome3 and KDE5 available.
.
The last two options you enter your user/password at the command prompt and launch a desktop with a command.
This what I recommend to a new user.
Get Xorg desktop up and running from the command prompt then add a Display Manager if you must.

If a display manager setup goes awry you can find yourself having a hard time logging in to your graphical boot manager and get dumped to single user mode.

So making a decision about how you start Xorg desktop is needed.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks, Phishfry. I Iave not installed FreeBSD yet. My plan is to do as much preparation as possible before installing. In particular, setting up a graphical desktop and partitioning the drive will require a lot of learning before installation. For the graphical desktop, would you recommend following the guide here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html ? That shows one how to install Gnome, KDE, and Xfce. Because Gnome is mentioned first, I take it that's the most common one. I really would prefer to use the most commonly used graphical desktop for FreeBSD. Additionally, do I need to install a window manager separately? If so, how is this done and what is the most common one in use? (Edit: I see TWM window manager is included by default with Xorg. Does this mean I don't need to install another window manager?)


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 11, 2018)

Just a opinion here but on FreeBSD, I would say Gnome is not popular at all. The easiest desktop environment to start with, again, my opinion, would be Xfce. Gnome and KDE have huge dependencies lists and KDE (plasma 5) has only recently been fully ported to FreeBSD. KDE4 is being deprecated.

Xfce is very modular, simple to configure and yet gives a good user experience. Maybe start simple and move to one of the other big desktop environments after you get your feet wet.

All my opinions, so take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks, Sevendogsbsd. Would you still recommend that I install a desktop environment -- such as Xfce -- for what I do (browsing the web, listening to mp3's, and editing LibreOffice documents)? What would most people use that do those things?


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 11, 2018)

You can do anything with every DE.
Some DEs come with their own e.g. web browser or text editor, but you can install your favorite applications on all of them.
I would also suggest Xfce as a good start for you, I have used it for years. As Sevendogsbsd said, it's super easy to install and configure, yet it's flexible and easy to use without the bloat that Gnome and KDE come with.
Keep in mind, that you never get locked down on any software choices you make at the start. You can change everything later if you like to.
Do you know your graphics hardware?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 11, 2018)

Using a full desktop environment or just a window manager and piecing things together is a personal choice. For a first time user, I would say the desktop environment, one such as x11-wm/xfce4 is a good choice to start. It gives you a file manager, a "desktop" metaphor, and a taskbar, clock, etc. After that is up and running, you can install a browser, mp3 player, editors/libreoffice, etc.

As Phishfry mentioned, start with x11/xorg, get it running. After that, you can install x11-wm/xfce4, make sure it works fine, then install the apps you need.

Be patient, read the handbook and ask questions as you go. Folks here are very willing to help, as long as you have done your homework and are genuinely "stuck", and not asking to be hand held through the process,  if that makes sense.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks again, k.jacker and Sevendogsbsd. I really appreciate you taking time to help me do this. I am trying to do my own research as much as possible. I will continue to plan this installation and ask questions as they arise.

That's a good question regarding my graphics hardware, k.jacker. Before I commit to purchasing one of the nicer Dell Latitude 3590 laptops, would anyone be able to check that the hardware is compatible? Here's a link: https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/sho...590/spd/latitude-15-3590-laptop/s025l359015us

I think it's going to be a challenge for me to get FreeBSD running, but I will be very happy once I get it to work. I really appreciate all the help I've received so far.


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 11, 2018)

There isn't much technical details on Dell's website.
Typically it works like this: All x86 compatible processors are compatible with FreeBSD (the CPU part). Integrated graphics, mostly.

If you are unsure, you look it up:
Hardware compatibility for 11.2-RELEASE here, and for 12.0-RELEASE here.
Professional review are also worth a lot. I found a good review for your laptop, looks like wireless can be easily swapped.
https://laptopmedia.com/review/dell...that-significant/#disassembly-and-maintenance

The processor you choose and it's graphics core (Intel UHD 620) are supported, wireless most likely not.
No information about ethernet and sound, neither from Dell nor in the review. Not a big deal as they usually work as long as it's not some really bad and rare crap from Realtek.
I see that an AMD Radeon 530 is included in the price. Get rid of that!!! No dualgraphics, they will bite you.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 11, 2018)

Scribner said:


> I think it's going to be a challenge for me to get FreeBSD running, but I will be very happy once I get it to work. I really appreciate all the help I've received so far.



Maybe not as hard as you think:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-set-up-a-freebsd-desktop-from-scratch.61659/

That spells it out in plain English with a target audience of someone who has never used UNIX or the command line. It uses ports but you can substitute pkg and still follow the outline to get to a x11-wm/fluxbox desktop with details on which system and security files to edit. Again, you can substitute the DE or WM of your choice. Consult the Handbook on using pkg.

I currently have 7 laptops running FreeBSD. I like using vintage Thinkpads for my FreeBSD boxen and have a couple T61 I purchased on ebay for approx. $50 each. The W520 I'm on now was a little over $200 delivered. No problem with hardware compatibility as far as FreeBSD and I wouldn't trade them for a new one.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 11, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> Professional review are also worth a lot. I found a good review for your laptop, looks like wireless can be easily swapped.
> https://laptopmedia.com/review/dell...that-significant/#disassembly-and-maintenance
> 
> The processor you choose and it's graphics core (Intel UHD 620) are supported, wireless most likely not.
> ...



When you say the wireless most likely isn't supported, are you saying I will have to "swap" the wireless? Is this a physical thing inside the computer? Would you be able to provide more information on how to get wireless to work? Because that would be a necessity for using this computer.

Regarding "dualgraphics," are you sure it has dual graphics cards? I started a chat with Dell customer support and the person said it doesn't have dual graphics. This is what he said: "no it doesnt ,it comes with integrated graphics card ,its a feature or a desktop not a laptop ,laptops are not powerful enough to have that." In any case, would the step-down model from Dell be better? It has Intel UHD Graphics 620. Here is a link: https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/sho...590/spd/latitude-15-3590-laptop/S030L359015US

I really would like to get one of these Dell Latitude 3590 laptops, because I already have one that runs Ubuntu fine. But I really want to make sure the computer is fully compatible with FreeBSD before making a big purchase. I really appreciate you looking into this for me.



Trihexagonal said:


> That spells it out in plain English with a target audience of someone who has never used UNIX or the command line. It uses ports but you can substitute pkg and still follow the outline to get to a x11-wm/fluxbox desktop with details on which system and security files to edit. Again, you can substitute the DE or WM of your choice. Consult the Handbook on using pkg.


Thanks, I will definitely consider using this approach. A few questions: 

1) I believe the author of _Absoulte FreeBSD_ recommends ZFS as the file system for newer computers. I see your How-To describes how to set up UFS. Which one should I use?

2) Isn't Xorg, not fluxbox, the window manager most people would use?

3) When you say you can substitute pkg, where exactly would you do this?

Sorry again, everyone, for my lack of expertise!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 12, 2018)

Scribner said:


> Thanks, I will definitely consider using this approach. A few questions:
> 
> 1) I believe the author of _Absoulte FreeBSD_ recommends ZFS as the file system for newer computers. I see your How-To describes how to set up UFS. Which one should I use?
> 
> ...



As someone new to FreeBSD you'll have a much easier time of it with UFS  if you're just building a desktop. ZFS comes with its own set of potential stumbling blocks and UFS has always served me well.

x11/xorg is a meta-port that contains several programs and what in essence your Window Manager or Desktop Environment is built on top of, to simplify things. I always install it before anything that requires a GUI when I build my desktops and how I have it outlined. x11-wm/fluxbox is the WM I prefer but you'e not limited to it.

Installation of 3rd party programs through the pkg system consists of using what are pre-complied ports. When you use the pkg system there is no need for ports-mgmt/portmaster or what can be hours of compiling code to get what is basically the same thing unless you use a lot of non-default values during the build. Where it gives instructions on building a program with ports use the correct commands to install it using pkg instead. You'll need to study it in the Handbook but there are only a few commands to it.

Ports is how I learned and like to use, but it will be more expedient using pkg. As long as you do not mix pkg and ports.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 12, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> As someone new to FreeBSD you'll have a much easier time of it with UFS  if you're just building a desktop. ZFS comes with its own set of potential stumbling blocks and UFS has always served me well.


Do you think ZFS would still be OK for a beginner? One of the reasons I want ZFS is it seems easier to partition the drive with it. Thanks for your explanation of Windows Managers and pkg. I think it definitely sounds much easier to use pkg to install third-party programs, so I will try to make sure I always install that way.

If k.jacker or someone else could respond to my questions on the Dell Latitude 3590 (see my last post, post #26), that would be so nice. I was thinking about purchasing the computer soon, but I want to make sure it will be fully compatible with FreeBSD before I do so.

Edit: I now am under the impression that getting a FreeBSD laptop isn't as easy as buying whatever laptop I want and installing FreeBSD. There are apparently many compatibility issues. You can help me find a laptop for running FreeBSD by posting in this thread I just posted in the "General" forum: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-do-i-find-a-laptop-fully-compatible-with-freebsd.68670/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 12, 2018)

Scribner said:


> Do you think ZFS would still be OK for a beginner? One of the reasons I want ZFS is it seems easier to partition the drive with it.



That question rests on your own abilities to take in the Handbook and work out possible questions or problems that may or may not arise. Everyone should be able to set up their desktop exactly how they want it. I have only the 3rd party programs I want installed and everything worked out exactly the way I want it to suit me.

It's not going to be any easier IMO to have it set up your slices (partitions) using ZFS than UFS. Will you have as easy a time using ZFS as UFS? Maybe, maybe not. I've only used ZFS once in 13 years with FreeBSD and can only say I prefer UFS for my desktops.

Just keep in mind the guy who wrote "Absolute FreeBSD" knew enough about the subject to write a book on it, you're reading it and this is new to you.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 13, 2018)

After carefully considering the pros and cons of installing FreeBSD, I have decided to actually put it on hold indefinitely. This was largely due to the fact that most laptops are not, apparently, fully compatible with FreeBSD, and finding one that was would be very difficult for me. I would like to thank everyone who took time out of their day to respond to my questions. I have read that the FreeBSD community is eager to help, and that certainly seems to be the case. Last night, I did a clean install of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, so I will be using Linux now instead. My first foray into FreeBSD was a very positive one. When all is said and done, I have learned some valuable things about computers and am only out a grand total of $70 (the $40 _Absolute FreeBSD, 3rd Edition_, book and a hat and various other branded products from the FreeBSD Mall). If anyone would like to purchase any of these things from me for a discounted price, find my contact information below.

I would like to give a special thanks to k.jacker, who first let me know the laptop I was planning to buy might not be compatible with FreeBSD. You saved me $1,000 and a lot of stress. Thank you!

With that said, if anyone would like to get me back into FreeBSD (i.e. one knows about new laptops that are fully compatible with FreeBSD) or if one wants to buy my book or other stuff, find instructions to email me by visiting my website's contact page.

It's been amazing getting to learn some things about this operating system and the people who use it.

Regards, 

Nick Scribner


----------



## tedbell (Dec 13, 2018)

If I can get FreeBSD to work on my 12 year old Dell with two obscure old USB wifi cards, I'm sure you can. I find the install quicker and easier than Arch Linux.


----------



## Rand0m (Dec 13, 2018)

Scribner said:


> Thanks. I will probably go ahead with the install soon.
> 
> Thanks. So I take it Xorg is an application I must install first. Is there anything else I should know about installing, if my only experience with such matters is installing Ubuntu Desktop earlier this year?
> 
> ...


Have a look at https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-11-desktop-howto/ 
it helps a lot, everything in one place. Remember you don’t need to install everything just install or configure what you need. Keep it simple. 
Mate would be great as a starting point. I personally use WindowsMaker now.


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 13, 2018)

Learn the Unix basics while you use Linux and maybe come back one day. Having some knowledge to build upon, would definitely makes FreeBSD look less scary.


----------



## Rand0m (Dec 13, 2018)

Scribner sorry I initially missed the reply were you mentioned that “you’re put it on hold indefinitely”, I run FreeBSD on plenty of old Acer laptops no problem at all for the past few years and the reason I made the switch is that Linux caused me headache, in my case fedora. 
If you’re going to install Ubuntu anyway on the new laptop that you’ll buy why not try FreeBSD first and see. Chances it will work fine out of the box. 
As for the wifi, if it doesn’t work you can replace it easily. 
My advice FreeBSD is the easiest and most solid desktop you can get.


----------

